# Good places to get equipment/gear



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

If you know of any good online stores to pick up gear just post it here. I am sure I am not the only one looking for a reputable shop.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

helps to know where u r located


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Ebay stores for the best deals...

Snowboarding with Boardzone have a wide variety of brands to choose from, Burton, Rome, Option, Atlantis, M3, Nitro and Technine to name a few. They are more expensive then Ebay, but usually cheaper than in store.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I am located Raleigh NC


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

personally i would try to find a shop that is close to u
better for the shop and u, because if u got a problem u can ask for their help

our shop caters to the customer
we give all our ski/boards a 1 year satisfaction guarantee
as in u buy it, use it and hate it, we will give u a store credit for something else

we do this a lot for the new snowboarders, they just come back and say i think i will stick with skiing


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> personally i would try to find a shop that is close to u
> better for the shop and u, because if u got a problem u can ask for their help
> 
> our shop caters to the customer
> ...


go with this /\ it's the smartest move you can ever make


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

for sure go with the local spot to begin with for the reason previously posted but if you want somthing cheap online i would say the-house.com or proboardshop.com - its cheap over 50 bucks is usually free shipping


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Online is a great place to buy stuff IF you know what you're looking for. Otherwise, local always wins. I love getting my gear at Moosejaw, love the madness.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

tightboards has alot of 08 gear in which alot of sites don't have in yet. and colorado boarder is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

here is a great online store i orederd bingdings and got them 2 days later
Vertical Urge Online | Ride snowboards, Lib Tech snowboards, Lakai shoes, Emerica shoes, Krew jeans, Girl & Chocolate skateboards 
and it is located right buy u well atlease the same town soo check it out


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

My favorite online shops:
Sierra Snowboard & Ski
Best prices anywhere, hands down. Some folks don't agree with their business model (buy stuff on clearance and in bulk, sell it cheaper than anyone else can afford because they have more capital), but I personally don't have any qualms with shopping here. Plus I have a couple friends who work here and are acquainted with much of the staff, and they're good people. Prompt shippers too.

EVO Gear
Dig this place. Good selection of stuff. Pricing's second-tier compared to Sierra, but I like them. Bonus points because they're the one snowboard shop I've encountered, online or otherwise, that doesn't sell Burton. I honestly don't have anything against Burton, but I think it's interesting that any snowboard shop could get by without carrying them.

Dogfunk
A part of the backcountry family. The pricing isn't all that great, but they have free shipping and no tax outside of UT. Plus they have a super relaxed return policy... basically as long as what they get back is recognizable as what you bought, you'll get it fully refunded. You ride it, thrash it, and decide you don't like it, they'll take it back. I would suggest buying boots from here if you insist on buying online, just because they'll take it back if you try it on the mountain and it doesn't fit. That is huge.

If you don't know what exactly you want, try a local shop, ESPECIALLY FOR BOOTS. Even though Sierra has a staff help forum, EVO Gear's staff is fairly helpful if you e-mail them, and Dogfunk has a (rather useless) live chat function, it's not quite the same as having a steady, real life rapport with someone at a shop. The caveat is that you need reasonable knowledgeable workers at your local shop for this to work. In my experience, there are a ton of crappy snowboard shops out there and even more crappy snowboard shop employees. There are some great guys I've met at shops, but there are also a lot of 16 year olds who are simply hankering for a proform. This goes from the larger shops like REI and Any Mountain to more "core" board shops. One of my friends was put on Burton Baron 167 because he's 6'3" with size 13 feet. That dude weighs 170 and shouldn't be on bigger than a 160. This is one of the primary reasons I really don't have any problem looking for the best possible deal online rather than shopping locally.

You can find great deals on Craigslist and ebay as well, but make sure you can consult with someone in the know who knows the right questions to ask. Like whether the edges have been dulled at all, whether there's an impact damage along the effective edge or sidewalls, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

In response to the dogfunk.com recommendation from kim, I'm going to have to add in BackcountryOutlet.com: Your Source for Skiing, Camping, Hiking, and Backpacking Gear from K2, Salomon, The North Face as well. I've only ordered from them once but it was an absolute breeze. They shipped, literally, the next day at 12:something a.m, and I got my package in 4 days, which is very fast for regular ground shipping. I was very impressed. More impressed at their return policy, since I need to return the jacket I bought ... Oh well.

Their prices really can't be beat, either. I love that site near the end of the season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

i love backcountry.com/dogfunk.com 
they are my go to online shop.
idk why kim says their prices are bad because they are great.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

midwestrider said:


> i love backcountry.com/dogfunk.com
> they are my go to online shop.
> idk why kim says their prices are bad because they are great.


Didn't say they were bad. They have Steep and Cheep and they have some great deals (I picked up an Atomic Axum for $120 new), but their overall pricing is not top notch. Definitely better than most, but I feel Sierra certain and probably EVO Gear have more competitive pricing. The difference is that Dogfunk/Backcountry has a much larger selection. Pick and choose, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

im in Europe so blue-tomato.at is where its at for me. 

Website is goood but pretty buggy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Please wait... Redirecting

ChristySports.com, Rental Skis, ski bindings, ski poles. . Skiing accessories for sale at discount prices.

Welcome to the Seattle Snowboard Connection

I've been to all these stores brick and mortars, know the staff, only snow cons can be a bit sketchy but thats because I know more than most of their staff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Clothing, Backpacks, Travel Gear, Snowboards & Skis - US Outdoor Store


----------

